# Wolftat Back in Hopsital



## Gruntie (Oct 22, 2013)

Title says it all. Neil had sustained an injury Staurday morning that left him unable to walk at this point. They are discussing the surgery options at this time and as usual he is fighting every option.
 I am going to cover any and all orders that come in until he is back working again.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 22, 2013)

wow...what happened?

I hope it was not lathe/turning related!


----------



## Gruntie (Oct 22, 2013)

No, it was work related.


----------



## kovalcik (Oct 22, 2013)

Gruntie said:


> No, it was work related.


 
Let that be a lesson, quit work and stay in the shop where it is safe!

Here's wishng him a speedy recovery.


----------



## jeff (Oct 22, 2013)

Please pass along my regards to Neil.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 22, 2013)

Anthony, please pass on my regards to Neil. I'm glad I'm not the Dr.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 22, 2013)

Best wishes Neil.


----------



## PWL (Oct 22, 2013)

Take care and get well to Neil

PW


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 22, 2013)

Terrible news!  He's a good man!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 22, 2013)

Anthony, please tell him Dee and I have him in our thoughts.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 22, 2013)

For Neil: Get  better, get up, get moving! That just might entail listening to your Doc. It sounds serious, and I hope for the best for you.
Steve


----------



## Finatic (Oct 22, 2013)

*Best wishes and a speedy recovery Neil.*


----------



## JP61 (Oct 22, 2013)

Wish you a speedy and full recovery Devil Dog!


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 22, 2013)

Get better soon Neil. Listen to the doctors  ......they will get you up faster if you don't fight them.:biggrin:

Sending prayers.


----------



## tbroye (Oct 22, 2013)

Neil

Listen to the Doc's and take care of your self.  A back or neck injury is nothing to fight about.  You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 22, 2013)

Keeping Neil in my thoughts and hoping to hear some positive news in the update!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 22, 2013)

Hope that he gets well soon.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll put him in my prayers.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Oct 22, 2013)

I will keep him in my prayers


----------



## Monty (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## chriselle (Oct 22, 2013)

Best wishes Neil....stay strong, stay positive and give er hell..


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 22, 2013)

Best of luck.


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 23, 2013)

Neil we will be praying and wish you well...

It's hard to listen to Doctors (I hate them) but try and be patient it takes time and work on your part to heal....


TIME is not an easy thing...hang in there, we're thinking of you...


.


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 23, 2013)

Prayers and thoughts going your way my friend.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 23, 2013)

Best wishes Neil,


----------



## jimofsanston (Oct 23, 2013)

Prayers and thought. Get better fast. And listen to the doctors about this one.


----------



## Ambidex (Oct 23, 2013)

+1 on all..Best wishes and get better Neil!


----------



## wolftat (Oct 23, 2013)

*Update*

Time for an update. 
This is hard on all of us here. I can't remember ever seeing my father in this much pain. I know he is hurting because he is very quiet and peaceful, not his normal way. He is actually cooperating with the doctors to a point but is refusing any surgery. I know something is wrong because he isn't hitting on every nurse in the building or trying to sneak into the cafeteria. He told me today that he plans to sign himself out by the end of the week. He is able to walk somewhat but is all bent over and moving real slow. He did do some additional damage to a disc and says he will adjust to it in time. He has some idea that he is going back to work on Monday and everything will be fine. I think the pain pills are making him delusional.
If he does sign himself out, I will take a LOA to help him out.


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the update....I had a triple fusion L-3,4,5 (I think) about 10 years ago.
It was a long road not fun at the time. Took about 3 months before I could really walk good and a year for a full recovery.....Now 10 years later I can hike, jog and do just about anything with no pain....
My big advise would be don't get hooked on pain meds (I did) keep moving physical therapy would be the best med...I got hooked on meds and feel into a deep dark hole...
DON'T LET THAT HAPPEN
Good Luck and we wish you well....


----------



## jyreene (Oct 23, 2013)

Please pass along my wish of a speedy recovery to him. Anthony you know is jarheads, more stubborn than a cross between a goat and a mule. I've had some back surgeries so tell him they aren't all bad. If you guys need anything and it's in my power I will do it. Let me know. 

And on the lighter side he may have to change Semper Gumby to Semper In Dolore (pain I believe). 

Get better Neil. This Gunny is pulling for you.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 23, 2013)

Please pass on my concern and wishes for a fast recovery!


----------



## Haynie (Oct 23, 2013)

Good luck.  Prayers sent.


----------



## dgscott (Oct 23, 2013)

Like everyone else, I'm praying on you Neil. 
Doug


----------



## Lucky2 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hang in there Neil, hopefully things will get better soon.
Len


----------



## tim self (Oct 23, 2013)

It's tough when it's one of our own, even tougher when it's a brother Jarhead.  Best wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 24, 2013)

Neil,
I hope that your injury is easily repaired and that you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## ossaguy (Oct 24, 2013)

I hope you have a quick and easy recovery,get well soon!

Will keep you in our prayers.




Steve


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 30, 2013)

Anthony! Can we get an update on Neil? Thanks


----------



## rherrell (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope you get well soon Neil!


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Tony, glad to hear that Neil is doing somewhat better. Don't let him push it too much things take time to heal and he can make it much worse by doing too much. I have found that it takes A LOT longer to heal after you get older. Your mind tells you it is no big deal and you will be fine, but your body disagrees, and your body wins....


----------



## wolftat (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I'm back home and standing upright again without surgery. I am weening myself off these damn meds they gave me. I figure that I'll take the rest of the week to recover and then head into work on Monday, boss said I can pull desk duty until I'm ready to go back in the field. I think I can survive a half a day at a desk.


----------



## Haynie (Oct 31, 2013)

This is your back.  It houses your spinal cord.  Don't screw with it.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 31, 2013)

Haynie said:


> This is your back. It houses your spinal cord. Don't screw with it.


 I have had a back problem for over 10 years now. They always want to do surgery and they always tell me the same thing. They make it clear that after surgery I may be in a wheel chair for the rest of my life, I'm not in one now and am not going to be in one, why take the risk.


----------



## jyreene (Oct 31, 2013)

wolftat said:


> I have had a back problem for over 10 years now. They always want to do surgery and they always tell me the same thing. They make it clear that after surgery I may be in a wheel chair for the rest of my life, I'm not in one now and am not going to be in one, why take the risk.



I'm actually with you on this one Neil. Do take care of your back but to heck with surgery. They keep asking if they can fuse my spine. Not a chance.


----------



## StephenM (Oct 31, 2013)

I thought maybe your son found about the tattoo dry run and took you out in a preemptive strike. ;-)

Good luck and feel better.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 31, 2013)

I can understand your reluctance to surgery, my mom had back surgery many years ago and they really messed her up! They wanted to do another surgery to "fix" it, but she would have none of it! She's still going but pretty hobbled.
Seems like there should be a balance between being tough and being smart about it. We know you are tough Neil, =) .... Proceed with caution whatever you do!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the update Neil. Glad you're home and whatever you do is your decision. I wish you the best.


----------



## Lucky2 (Oct 31, 2013)

Take care Neil, it's your body.
Len


----------



## Pioneerpens (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy to hear you're home and recovering.


----------

